# Super Taper with Fibafuse



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Could you use Fibafuse in a Super Taper type device. I was wondering if you can tear Fibafuse, because having to use a knife when putting up wet tape from a bucket ( as done in using the Super Taper) seems like something you would not want to do, but the ability to just tear the tape as with the paper tape ,makes this process ok for some jobs. Any one use Fibafuse with a Supertaper.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Get rid of the super taper....or stick with paper


----------

